
MacRuby 0.5 Released: A Significant, Stable Release - jmonegro
http://www.rubyinside.com/macruby-0-5-released-2951.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RubyInside+%28Ruby+Inside%29
======
toisanji
macruby is an awesome project, when the project releases a 1.0 release, they
will show all the other ruby implementations that you can have a fast ruby
implementation. And hopefully this will make its way to the iphone and ipad.

~~~
ROFISH
I really hope that MacRuby is the answer to "unsigned app execution" because
the interpreter can be controlled to whatever issues arise (ie. bandwidth,
etc.)

~~~
Manfred
MacRuby doesn't run on an interpreter, it has several ways of running with JIT
bytecode compiling as its default.

The biggest hurdle for MacRuby is that it uses garbage collection, which isn't
available on the iPhone OS.

Applications will still need to be 'signed' to run on the iPhone.

